# BIG LOTS Friends & Family 20% Off Entire - Sat 2/28 & Sun 3/1



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks gos - you are awesome - but i bet you know that


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

(Blush). Awww, nice to be appreciated, thanks. I'm signed up to a few different sites' newsletters but don't always open my mail or post the sales as they are kind of minimal. 20% off the entire purchase can be a pretty significant savings though and given how many people viewed last month's BL similar sale figured there would be interest in this one. I was actually shocked to see how many people checked in on the last BL thread. And hey, I depend on you guys alot too for those sales I don't get a heads up on so it goes both ways.


----------

